

Tangent.ws sells shares via amazon to fund video project - freemanindia
http://tangent.ws/funding/

======
freemanindia
I've been curious about alternative startup funding ideas for awhile. Selling
rev share units thru Amazon in particular projects seems like it could be
compelling for a variety of tech financing situations like building an iphone
app, or a facebook game.

------
gojomo
Interesting idea that should be encouraged. Quite likely against securities
laws.

